# [UTF-8] make & man sont en ISO-8859-1/15

## NoDataFound

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème au niveau de mon gentoo (2.6.39) qui m'affiche des points d'interrogations encadré (un peu comme un copyright) au niveau de la console (c'est un serveur, donc pas de serveur X ou équivalent  :Smile: )

J'ai conscience que cela vient d'un problème de locale, et après une recherche, je suis tombé (et j'ai suivi) sur :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap3_sect3

Dans mon /etc/conf.d/02locale, j'ai : 

```
# cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="C"

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

#LC_ALL=

```

Et dans mon ~/.bashrc, j'ai : 

```
export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
```

Et locale me renvoie :

```
# locale

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=en_US.UTF-8

LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=en_US.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=en_US.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=en_US.UTF-8

LC_NAME=en_US.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=en_US.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=en_US.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=en_US.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=en_US.UTF-8

LC_ALL=

```

Ma font console (/etc/conf.d/consolefont) est "lat9w-16" qui gère notamment  l'euro ainsi que le c cédille.

Maintenant, quand je fais un man eix puis une recherche sur le mot en gras ci-dessous :

 *man eix wrote:*   

>  -r overlay-path overlay-label, --repo-name overlay-path overlay-label
> 
>               The overlay overlay-path obtains the label overlay-label,  inde‐
> 
>               pendent  of  any  other  settings.   This  may  be overridden by

 

J'ai un (?) qui apparaît juste après 'inde' car le man affiche une césure (à priori, Putty + Windows + Opera sont capables de l'interpréter, d'où le '-' et pas un carré).

Je retrouve ça également quand je lance des compilations (en fait, quand je fais un emerge).

Je suis certain que c'est man / make / gcc qui produit des messages en ISO, car en éditant un fichier en ISO, j'obtiens le même résultat (ie: des (?)).

Est-ce que j'ai loupé une obscure variable ou est-ce que je suis condamné à forcer une recompilation intégrale de gcc & co ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

As-tu activé le USE unicode ?

Donne-nous aussi

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## NoDataFound

Ouip. Par contre, après avoir suivi la procédure d'install de gentoo, vu que j'ai vu les problèmes après (j'avais aussi des problèmes de clavier).

```
Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2120_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Aug 2011 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pppd readline session snmp sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Y a bien l'unicode.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce seulement man qui affiche mal les caractères ? Si oui, c'est un problème connu (et j'ignore s'il y a une solution)

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Il y avait un ebuild fait par mrpouet que j'avais testé en son temps et qui corrigeait le problème :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808960-highlight-.html

(Seulement je ne me souviens plus pourquoi je suis revenu aux man page fr "officielles"... )

----------

## NoDataFound

Il n'y a pas que le man, il y a aussi les messages de compilation soit g++ ou gcc. De mémoire, je sais que quand il y a une erreur genre "parse error", il affiche le truc qui colle avec un ` qui doit être un caractère ISO > 127 et qui se représente (très) mal en UTF-8.

Mais en gros, pour le man, ce serait juste des pages de man qui n'ont pas été portées en UTF-8 ?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu bien appliqué complètement le guide UTF-8 ?

Vérifie que /etc/rc.conf est bien en unicode, que tu as une fonte compatible unicode, ...

----------

## barul

Dans ton /etc/env.d/02locale, c'est un choix d'avoir LANG="C" ?

Personellement dans ce fichier je n'ai qu'une ligne :

```
LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
```

Je n'ai aucun problème avec les compilations, le man, etc… Peut-être est-ce lié.

----------

## NoDataFound

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Dans ton /etc/env.d/02locale, c'est un choix d'avoir LANG="C" ?
> 
> Personellement dans ce fichier je n'ai qu'une ligne :
> 
> ```
> ...

 C'est trompeur parce qu'en fait, je fais un export LANG="en_US.UTF-8" dans mon .bashrc  :Smile: 

Idem pour LC_COLLATE.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu bien appliqué complètement le guide UTF-8 ?
> 
> Vérifie que /etc/rc.conf est bien en unicode, que tu as une fonte compatible unicode, ...

 

J'ai repris la procédure (et j'ai vu que j'avais oublié le revdep) et sans succès, toujours des (?) sur le man.

C'est ce caractère qui m'ennuie : data‐base. La différence est très simple : ‐ est plus bas que - (le tiret classique ou moins) : ‐-.

Pour moi, c'est plus mes pages de man qui ne sont pas rechargées en UTF-8, mais là je ne sais pas comment forcer gentoo à recharger les pages de man ?

----------

## barul

Ouais mais je sais pas si l'export écrase LANG, comme c'est censé écraser les autres variables, est-ce que LANG écrase LANG…

----------

## Poussin

Si ça l'écrase (tant que tu n'utilises pas un truc à la gdm)

Par contre, ton client Putty, tu es certain de lui? Tu n'as pas un moyen de check directement sur la machine si tout est ok?

Entre Putty et la console, tu mets une couche de screen?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu mis ton client PUTTY en UTF-8 ?

----------

## NoDataFound

Je vais faire plus simple : j'ai le serveur à ma droite, l'écran à ma gauche  :Smile:  Putty c'est quand je suis flemmard et que je ne veux pas utiliser mon second clavier.

Et sinon, le man déconne principalement dessus.

----------

## mp342

Bonjour,

As tu vérifié la ligne NROFF dans /etc/man.conf ?

Pour GCC & co, tu peux essayer de recompiler maintenant que tu es sure d'avoir le USE unicode.

----------

## NoDataFound

Je n'ai pas touché à ça, et ça vaut : 

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc

Je vais suivre la remarque :

 *Quote:*   

> 86 # Useful paths - note that COL should not be defined when
> 
> 87 # NROFF is defined as "groff -Tascii" or "groff -Tlatin1";
> 
> 88 # not only is it superfluous, but it actually damages the output.
> ...

 

On dirait que ça a a fait quelque chose, vu que j'ai plus de carré mais bien un tiret.

----------

